# 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling First and Second Edition



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Hello,

Here my two news projects on the Voodoo5 6000 rev.3700A:

3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition:







http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=226781

3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Second Watercooling Edition:






http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=228745

_This one in progress now..._

Bonus: 

One of my old project: 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Gold Second Edition @200 MHz 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=697952 


Your reactions?


Best Regards,

Trevormacro


----------



## Red_Machine (May 21, 2012)

Subbed.  I love the Voodoo cards.  I've got a 5500 myself.


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> Subbed.  I love the Voodoo cards.  I've got a 5500 myself.



Voodoo5 5500 PCI or AGP version?

I have 3 Voodoo Volts and 12 Voodoo5 6000 cards :

- 1 Rev.2600A2
- 2 Rev.3400A3
- 9 Rev.3700A

_Here are my Army's pictures:_











- One 3700A of my cards is now Voodoo5 6000 Gold Edition and run @201 MHz instead of 166 MHz by default. I put news Sdrams 3,5 ns instead of originals 6 ns:






_Boot in video:_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S7U1r-f0Hc

Link for this project: the New World Record on 3DMark2001se with one Voodoo5 6000 card:

A Dream Come True : 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Gold Second Edition @200 MHz - hwbot.org

- One another 3700A of my cards is now Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition.

- One another 3700A of my cards is now Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Second Edition.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 21, 2012)

AGP.  Fully boxed with all manuals/leaflets/discs.  Don't have a PC capable of running it right now though.


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> AGP.  Fully boxed with all manuals/leaflets/discs.  Don't have a PC capable of running it right now though.



You can run all your 3dfx Voodoo cards with these adaptors on any motherboard with PCIexpress slot.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJCNtkdoDnU

I use two adaptors:

- AGP2PCI (very hard to find one)
- Supermicro RSC-RR1UE-AXL (PCIexpress4x to PCI-X)


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## NinkobEi (May 21, 2012)

Just curious, what kind of performance are you pumping out of these things? Are you modding any of the cards vregs or memory chips?


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Just curious, what kind of performance are you pumping out of these things? Are you modding any of the cards vregs or memory chips?



I just want to play old glide games with these cards.
You can compare a V5k6 original card with a Geforce 2/3 in terms of performance.

Yes on my V5k6 Gold SE, I've put news 3,5 ns sdrams instead of 6 ns. Great success because I have the 3dmark2001se world record on a Voodoo card.
I can compare it with a Geforce 4.


----------



## coodiggy (May 22, 2012)

Kudo's. I miss playing carmageddon on 3dfx voodoo.


----------



## Protagonist (May 22, 2012)

@trevormacro

Can you take a GPU-Z screenshot? it would be nice if you can add the GPU-Z screenshot to *GFX Hall of Fame Club* it Spears to me that this card has served you very well. I would appreciate if you did that.


----------



## RejZoR (May 22, 2012)

3dfx was so far ahead of the rest for its time. Multi-card, multi-processor solutions with external power supply. It's really a shame that Rampage went down the drain, because today we could have 3 major gfx card companies instead of just 2...


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2012)

Well said RejZor.



trevormacro said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here my two news projects on the Voodoo5 6000 rev.3700A:
> 
> ...



Sweet mod
What are your temps?


----------



## Red_Machine (May 22, 2012)

st.bone said:


> @trevormacro
> 
> Can you take a GPU-Z screenshot? it would be nice if you can add the GPU-Z screenshot to *GFX Hall of Fame Club* it Spears to me that this card has served you very well. I would appreciate if you did that.



Can't.  W1zz never put 3dfx support into GPU-Z.


----------



## trevormacro (May 22, 2012)

st.bone said:


> @trevormacro
> 
> Can you take a GPU-Z screenshot? it would be nice if you can add the GPU-Z screenshot to *GFX Hall of Fame Club* it Spears to me that this card has served you very well. I would appreciate if you did that.



GPU-Z doesn't recognize 3dfx Voodoo card.


----------



## trevormacro (May 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Well said RejZor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.
I can't read temperatures on my V5k6 cards because I don't have IR laser gun or tools to measure them.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2012)

No worries


----------



## trevormacro (May 29, 2012)

Hello,

I just received my second Watercooling card: *The Voodoo5 6000 Mystical Edition*:

_Pictures:_











Pictures and Tests before end of this week!!!

Stay tunned


----------



## trevormacro (May 30, 2012)

Here is the Mystical card:

_Pictures:_









































































































































-- The 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Mystical Edition Booting --

_Video:_

http://youtu.be/D7sfr7tggDg


-- It's time to test --

_The card booting and benchmarking..._

_Video:_

http://youtu.be/Dvg0-NvadkM


Now, I present you The Fastest Voodoo5 6000 in the world...












_Video:_

http://youtu.be/W4hC7772c7k


Terrible, no?


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2012)

wow


----------



## trevormacro (May 30, 2012)

_Bonus time:_











_Video:_

http://youtu.be/cq8dHjlD1Ek


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

I am just wondering but why does this card need to be water cooled? Does it get really hot?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 30, 2012)

I just figured it was for the aweosme fun and geekcred.


----------



## coodiggy (May 30, 2012)

cause trev's dragracing to the max OC, I wonder what it would do on phase change/cryo


----------



## andresgriego (May 31, 2012)

Dude, this is the coolest Voodoo 5 project in the world. You know this though. 

I made a fanless V5 AGP with some Enzotech heatsinks. Runs cooler fanless than fanned!


----------



## trevormacro (Jun 1, 2012)

andresgriego said:


> Dude, this is the coolest Voodoo 5 project in the world. You know this though.
> 
> I made a fanless V5 AGP with some Enzotech heatsinks. Runs cooler fanless than fanned!



3dfx Forever...






So nice?


----------



## Desert_fox (May 30, 2014)

trevormacro said:


> 3dfx Forever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have one of the largest caches of v5 6000. I have not seen one pop up on ebay for a long time are you looking to part with any of your modded or unmodded cards I think unmodded the usually max between 6 and 10k on ebay though it looks like you have not been on tpu in a few years


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2014)

oook somebody has wayyy to much time on there hands


----------



## Desert_fox (May 31, 2014)

Yea me or Trevor lol... I recently meet the guy who has sold Trevor some of his v5 6ks but since he has only 1 left he is un willing to part with it lol


----------

